# textausrichtung vertikal



## proxxy (23. Februar 2004)

grüss euch!
bin vielleicht schon zu lange auf oder so.. aber ich kann bei gott nirgends finden, wie ich meinen text in einer tabelle senkrecht stellen kann. also nicht valign, sondern wie bei excel den text selbst um 90° zu drehen. ich benutz übrigens dreamweaver mx.. wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.. bittebitte. sonst müsst ich ein jpg aus dem text machen.. und das wär ja wirklich pfusch.
tia


----------



## ehnatnor (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hoffe mit dieser Lösung kannst du Leben:

Link 

Gruß,
ehnatnor


----------



## proxxy (23. Februar 2004)

vielen vielen dank!
dachte schon, dass es da kaum was gibt.
aber danke trotzdem.


----------

